# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  الكنتـ عباس ــرول وقناة فورتين

## ســـــيناتور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

مع تطور التكنولوجيا وتعدد مساراتها من انترنت وغيرها من الخدمات التكنولوجية المقروءة 

والمسموعة والمرئية انتشرت ألأقمار ألاصطناعية الفضائية على مستوى كبير وكثيف في رحاب 

فضائنا الرحب وتصدرت القنوات الفضائية وحتى أصبحت واقعا ملموسا نعيشه بكل حسناته وسيئاته 

وأصبح الريموت كنترول في متناول الجميع حتى الصغار أصبح لهم ذوق خاص في كيفية اختيار 

القنوات التلفزيونية هذا ناهيك عن مصارعة الكبار على الريموت كنترول وكل منهم يفضل له قناة 

خاصة وبهذا تعددت أنواع وأشكال التلفزيونات في بيوتنا وتنوعت ماركاتها وأصبح البيت الواحد يضم 

أكثر من تلفزيون واحد على أقل تقدير وأصبحنا نتصارع في البيت على مسك الريموت كنترول لنظفر 

بمشاهدة قناتنا المفضلة وبلا أدنى شك كل منا له قناة مفضلة وأني هنا أود أن أحدثكم أحبائي عن قناة 

أعتقد بأنكم تشاطروني الرأي بأنها قناة مفضلة لدى الشيعة خاصة وهي قناة شيعية موالية بامتياز ألا 

وهي قناة ((فــــــــورتين)) أي بمعنى قناة ((أربع تعش معصوم)) وأسمها المعتمد عالميا ((CH4-Teen
))

وحقا أنها قناة جاهدت حتى وصلت إلى ما وصلت إلية حاليا وقد احتلت معظم قلوب متابعيها وسكنت 

في أعماقهم وتربعت في وجدانهم حتى ألفوها وألفتهم وريدا رويدا حتى تمكنت هذه القناة الرائعة بأسر 

جميع ألأسرة في المنزل من أب وأم وأولاد وبنات فأصبح مجرد البعد عنها شبه مستحيل وبما أنها 

قناة ذات جهود ذاتية من قبل أشخاص وضعوا بصماتهم عليها لا زالت تجاهد في سبيل إرضاء كل 

ألأذواق علما بأن قديما قد قالوا (( لولا تعدد الأذواق لبارت السلع)) ومن هذا المنطلق جيشت هذه 

القناة الرائعة جيوشا خلف كواليسها للعمل عليها ليل نهار بلا تعب أو كلل وأصبحت القناة بالنسبة لهم 

بيتهم الثاني الذي يجمعهم فيها الحب الود الصدق الأمانة الحرفية والاحترام يسودهم حب بعضهم بعضا 

وأفاضوا بحبهم وصدقهم من خلال برامجهم القيمة والمتنوعة بقدر استطاعتهم وبذلوا لها النفس 

والنفيس في سبيل الرقي بها وألأرتقاء ببرامجها لمستويات عليا وهذا ليس بسر على متابعيها 

ومشاهديها وحتى مشتركيها الذين يشاركونها ويشاركون طاقمها أفراحهم وأحزانهم وما الشات إلا 

شاهدا على ذلك فالشات أصبح هو أيضا من متطلبات الحياة العصرية وتكميلا لمسيرة استمرارية 

العطاءآت التي تقدمها هذه القناة المستقلة بذاتها وهاهو يخرج من ثناياها إنسان نذر نفسه 

للمشاهدين والمشتركين بها من خلال ردوده على عشاق هذه القناة المباركة أنه الكنترول عباس كما 

يحب مشاهدين وعشاق القناة أن يسموه فالكنترول عباس أو أبا فاضل أصبح من النجوم البارزة في 

القناة وبطلته البهية أسر معظم قلوب المشاهدين والمشتركين فيها وبدماثة أخلاقة وجمال شخصيته 

لدى المشاهد والمتابع يستنتج بان هذا الرجل أحد الجنود المجندة للرقي وألأرتقاء بهذه القناة الكريمة 

ولولا ارتياح معظم المشتركين لشخصية هذا الرجل العظيم لما رأيت بأم عينك هذه الاشتراكات تمطر 

على رحاب شات فورتين والكل يشدوا ويغرد بحب هذا الرجل الكريم الذي أصبح يحتذى به في ضرب 

أروع صور الصبر والتحمل والخلق الحسن لما لأ وقلبه الكبير أصبح يضم الكثير من مختلف الناس 

رغم تغير أمزجتهم وخلقهم وما أن تذكر قناة ((فورتين)) إلا وكان أسم كنترول عباس في مخيلتك 

فهذا الرجل أعطى كل حبه وحنانه ووقته لمشتركي هذه القناة المباركة حتى أصبح واحد يصعب على 

الإنسان جحد مجهوداته الذاتية في سبيل إصال صوت المشاهد العادي لمسئولي القناة بكل معنى 

الصدق والأمانة التي تقع على عاتقة وليس بمستغرب هذا الحب الكبير من المشاهدين والمتابعين 

لهذه القناة الزكية التي أسرتنا كلنا بحبها فليس لنا حول ولا قوة سوى رفع أكفنا بالدعاء للقناة 

وكوادرها وعلى رأسهم ألأستاذ الفاضل الكريم العزيز الأخ عباس أو فلنقل الكنترول عباس هكذا 

عرفناه وهكذا أحببناه من داخل أعماق قلوبنا الصادقة فمهما قلنا عنه فحقا لن نوفيه حقه فليساعده 

الرب ويحميه ويطيل في عمره ويغفر له وللعاملين معه ويجازيهم بخير الجزاء آمييييييييييين يارب 

العالمين.--------- دعــــــــــــــواتكم ----------.* 




*أطلب وأرجو من كل من يقرأ الموضوع ينقله لمنتديات التي هو يشارك فيها شاكرا ومقدرا حرصكم على إضهار الحق والوقوف ضد الباطل فهذه هي قنواتكم تتعرض لبلبلات وشكوك بولائها؟؟!!*

----------


## نبراس،،،

اخي العزييز
بالنسبه للقناة فهي في قمة الرووعه 
اما باق النقاط فانا اخالفك فييها 
والاختلاف لا يفسد في الود قضييه 
دمت بخيير

----------


## حساسه بزياده

قناة فورتين
بالنسبه للقنوات الشيعيه
ترتيبها الأخير


واختلاف الرأي لايفسد للود قضيه

----------


## looovely

* ســلااااااام..* 
*قناة فورتين لها جوانبها الأيجابية,,هذا لا يعني خلوها*
* من الجوانب السلبية..* 
*وانا من اشد المعارضين لشات..* 
*لا اقلل من جهد العاملين فيها ابداً,,*
* ولكن اتمنى الحرص اكثر على ما يُكتب في الشريط* 
* الأزرق,,لأنه أخذ الجانب السلبي وبدأت الناس*
* تستخدمه لترفيه وتقضيت الوقت والتحوار مع*
* بعضها البعض فيما لاينفع..* 
*ويعجبني الجانب الأيجابي منها,,*
* مُجرد رأي,,* 
*تح ـيـآآآآتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شعارنا دوما 
الأختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد في الود قضيه
الله المعين 
واني مع الجماعه في الي قالوه 
وهذا رأيي كمان

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم سيناتور 

أشكرك لغيرتك على قناة تميزت وأعطت للشيعة الكثير في الآونة الأخيرة 

القناة لا زالت في بداياتها ولها من الايجابيات الكثير 

 ولا نستطيع ان ننفي وجود سلبيات لها فالكمال لله وحده ....هنا لا نعيب شخصية الكونترول عباس او القائمين على 

القناة ولغيرتنا على هده القناة علينا ان نسلط الضوء على سلبياتها ليتم تفاديها ....فأن ننقد انفسنا خير من ان ينقدنا 

ومن يتحينون الفرصة لادانتنا ...الشات في قناة فورتين يوجد به نوع من عدم الانظباط ولو قارنا بينه وبين شات قناة 

الأنوار لرأينا فرقا شاسعا 

تحياتي وشكري لشخصك الكريم

----------


## سماءك حلمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أخ سيناتور عطني حكم شرعي واحد يحلل السوالف بين البنات والشباب ويجوز أن البنت تسلم على شاب وتسأل عنه اعتقد إن الشات الي في القنوات الشيعية من المفترض أن يخصص للأدعية والأحاديث الشريفة وليس ( وينك كوكو وحشتنا شوفتك ) من قبل البنات 

ولكن لاأنكر أن ماتبثة القناة من أدعية ولطميات لشيء رائع ولكن مايشوه صورتها دردشة ليس لها أدنى داعي 

ماجورين ..

----------


## madreed

فورتين مئة بالمئة
ممتازة
الجانب الأول
الي يسمع الغناء تركه واتجه الى الأفضل 
الا وهي المواليد والعزا
الجانب الثاني
تنشر الثقافة الشيعية
وفيه المزيد من الجوانب الايجابية
الجوانب السلبية
الشات
المفروض اذا كان لابد منه
شريط واحد بس يكفي
انا حسب منظوري
اغلب الرسايل الي فيه
ما تبتعد عن هدف القناة
وشكرااااااا

----------


## واحد فاضي

أخي سيناتور 
مرحبتين 





> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد*
>  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 
> 
> *مع تطور التكنولوجيا وتعدد مساراتها من انترنت وغيرها من الخدمات التكنولوجية المقروءة* 
> *والمسموعة والمرئية انتشرت ألأقمار ألاصطناعية الفضائية على مستوى كبير وكثيف في رحاب* 
> *فضائنا الرحب وتصدرت القنوات الفضائية وحتى أصبحت واقعا ملموسا نعيشه بكل حسناته وسيئاته* 
> *وأصبح الريموت كنترول في متناول الجميع حتى الصغار أصبح لهم ذوق خاص في كيفية اختيار* 
> ...





أخي الكريم أتمنى أن لا يكون إختلاف الرأي 
راح يفسد للود قضية 
لكن أخي موضوعك غريب غريب غريب

فنحن هنا وما سطره الإخوة والأخوات هو مشاهداتهم لما يبث على القناة 
أما الأخ أبو فاضل 
أو تحب أن نسميه ...كوكو عباس 
أو الكنترول عباس 
على ما تريد يا أخي 

فنحن ننتقد تعامله مع المشاهدين من حيث تعامله مع الرسائل ، والإشتراكات التي تقول بأنها من محبة الناس له 
والتي أخذت تكيل المديح والثناء للأخ الفاضل أبو فاضل 
وأنه هو سبب زيادة الإشتراكات 
فإن هذا لا يقدم ولا يؤخر في النية التي يحملها الأخ الفاضل 

ونيته عند الله العلي العظيم 

وإرجع الى حديث الإمام الصادق عليه السلام تجد المعني يا أخي 

سيناتور 


فمان الكريم

----------

Calm (07-22-2010)

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

السلام عليكم


اني بالصراحه 

ما احب اتابعها واجد

دائما" تعيد وتزيد

ما في شي جديد

والشات في القنوات حركه بهيمه(المعدره)
اليها الناس الفاضيه اللي ما عندها سالفه 


دمتم في حفظ الباري

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

مأجورين 

يعطيك العافية 

اخي  .. 

على طرح الموضوع اللي ارى انها  

ليس بموضوع نقاش بل موضوع دعائي الى القناة 

انا من مشاهدية ولا انكر ذالك 

والشكر للقائمين عليه واتمنى منهم النظر الى المشاهدين  ومايحب ويكره 

حتى لا يقعو في اخطاء تجعل الكثير ممن احبة يهجرها 

وفي نظري انا الكنترول عباس شخصية وهمية 

لا وجود لها انما الكنترول  اكثر من واحد  والاسم الناطق هي شخصية وهمية  وهي الكنترول عباس 

الله يعطيهم الصحه والعافية 

ونرى لها اسم ووجود نفخر به  

دمتم بخير

----------


## حكاية حب

فورتين 
>> على قولة خيلااني روتانا إسلااميه هُم مو إني ههه
إني مااتعجبني فورتين ولاا يعجبني شات ولاا لإي قناة 
*السبب* 
فورتين مااعندهاا الاا عزاء مواليد انااشيد تكراار تزيد وتعيد 
ماأحس عندهم تنسيق يووم الموولد مثلاً حطوو لك بااسم يووم كاامل يووم ثاني خلااص انتهى الموولد ماانشووف الاا جليل يعزي وباسم يلطم يااخي موولد كملوو سبووع حطوو مواليد
افهمناا إن كُل يووم عااشورا بس بصراحه مااعندهم نظام 
الشيء الثااني اللي يسمووه شاات >> ابد ابد هذا مااتعجبني حركته زي مثلاً صاارت فتره يحطوو المهاجري أظن في فورتين النااس وشوو تسووي تسمع المحاظره ولاا تقرأ الشريط 
!!!
زي اني اذا قعدت افرفر في القنوات 
وشفت فورتين
 وحااطين العزاء اللي احبه او الموولد 
اسمع شووي بعدين خلااص اطلع اقرأ في الشاات 
انسى اساساً وش غرضي اللي حااطته 
كلا بسبب هالشاات
حتى امي لماا تحط المهاجري طوول وقتهاا تقرأ وشوو صااير اهداء وفلسفه وشبااق ومااتنتبه للمحااظره 
,,,
صاارت فتره تحط علبة النشااف [ المنديل ] في وجه الشريط علشاان تسمع المحاظره بدوون ماتشغل باالهاا بـ شيء ...
وتعالي شووفي عاد وشوو في هالشاات 
شخباارك عبااس كرر ادعوو لزينب وإلى اللي في بطنهاا 
ومدري وشوو وش هذا ياأخي ؟ لاا ومره بعد حااطين محلفين السيد نصرات قشااقش بجدته السيده فاطمه الاا لاازم يقرأ الاا لاازم يدعي ومدري وشوو حركات عندهم مو حليوووه ابد 
هذا رأيي ان لاا شات كوويس ولاا القناه مُنظمه مع إحترامي للِكنتروول 
وووووووووبس
شووكرن عالطرح
...

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
مع احترامي الشديد للكنترول
وجود هالشريط مال امه داعي
وان مابيشيلوه
اتمنى يكون مثل حق الأنوار

شكرا للطرح
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ســـــيناتور

*شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا لكل من علق* 
*وإختلاف الرأي لايفسد للود قضية* 
*بارك الله فيكم جميعا موفقين يارب بحب محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~



----------


## احلام مستحيله

صراحه ردود بعض الاعضاء فيها شي من الصحه وبعضها لا اني مع بعض اراء احد الاعضاااء


بس ماننكر انه قناه فورتين لها طابع خاص على الشيعه صغار وكبااار 





>>>موعارفه اعلق على الموضوع :toung: 



عموما يعطيك العافيه على الطرح الرائع والمميز :amuse: 







تحياتي:


احلام مستحيله :cool:

----------


## ابوعليان

من حيث المبدء هي قناة شيعية 

ولها منا الاحترام 

والى طاقمها 

وهنا يكون ذكر سلبياتها من الحب لها 

فأرجوا من الشباب للي بحبوها ويعضموها 

اذا حد يعرف أي شخص بيها أن يلفت نظره

لسلبيتها وهو شريط الذي خرج عن مسارة 

فلتحدوا حدو قناة الأنوار مثلا أو باقي القنوات

المسجلة علينا كشيعة  

ودمتم

----------


## واحد فاضي

من سخرية القدر أن الليلة مولد الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وآله 

وتضع على قناة فورتين

لطميات 

أين التنسيق ولطالما أرسلنا لهم ليعدلوا هذا الأمر 

لكن لا حياة لمن تنادي 

فمان الله

----------


## وللبكاء بقيه

*بالنسبه لي فقناة فورتين من احب القنوات لدي ولكن اخالفك الراي فبالنسبه الى الشات فهو الذي يعكس الفكر والثقافه لذى المشاهد  والشات بالنسبه للقناه بصراحه عكس كل مايعرض وعكس الفكر مافيه غير كل واحد ينتقد بكل شده الرادود الي مايسمع له باسلوب غير لايق وهذا مالا  يقبله العقل فهذه عكس تطلعات الشيعه للتوحد  .فالشات سلاح ذو حدين*

----------


## آهات البقيع

اقول اللي مايعرف الصقر يشويه
موفق اخي سينااااتور  لكل خير وسلمت اناملك
يعني جت على الدردشه بين الشباب والبنات اتوقع هالشيء موجود في اغلب المنتديات 
ودمتم بود

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مـاعـندي مـاأكتبة

ولكن تعليقي بسيـط جـدا

رأي كـرأي الجـميع

الـشات ضـار للقنـاة

وأتـمنى من قـناة الـ فورتين 

إزالة

أو يكـون فقط لـ تـهنئة او التعـزية

لأنه هـذا الشـات يجـمع ذكر و أنثى

وهذا الشيء لايليق بنـا

وقنـاة الـ فورتين من أعز القنـوات لدي

تـحياتي

----------


## Habit Roman

قلت هذا الكلام من قبل وأقوله الأن نحن لانكر فضل قناة فورتين 
ولكن كما تفضل الاعضاء الكرام الشريط الازرق هو اساس الانتقادات 

أختي العزيزة آهااات البقيع كل واحد له وجهه نظر مختلفه الان تحطين الشريط الازرق في قناة فورتين والمنتديات اساس مافي وجه مقارنه احنا مانقول في منتدى خاص بالشباب ومندى خاص بالبنات واليخاص بفئة ماتدخله الفئة الاخرى لا 
لكن هناك فرق شوفي ويش فيه المنتديات وشوفي الشريط
انا ماقول كل المنتديات او كل شخص كل منتدى وله ادبه واهميت 
مافي عضو في منتدى يقول الى عضو اخرى وحشتني فلان اصلا خلاف الادب 
واذا فيه الادارة تحذف الموضوع والرسائل مراقبة 
لكن في الشريط الازرق الكنترول حتى لو يشوف هذه الرسايل يحطها ليش ؟ شنو الاساس منها؟
فساد مجتمع اصلا 
المفروض هي قناة شيعية متدينة تخدم اهل البيت مو تفسد الناس روحي شوفي الشرايط في القنوات الاخرى " اعني الدينة" الكوثر ، على الانوار على المعارف الشريط احاديث وادعية وطلب الرحمة والمغفرة للأموته لا أكثر

تحياتي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اعتقد ومن وجهت نظري مع احتارمي لجيمع
ان القناة كانت مفضلة بشكل اكبر من الان والسبب هو وضع الشريط
يعني لو كان شريط عادي كان اهون بس الي حاصل الحين اذا بتشاهد في فورتين
لازم كل اشوي تسهي مع الشات وتنسى ليش انت حاط القناة
وكل اشوي وطالع لك مربع على جنب كبير فيه صورة << كان واحد شابك مسن >> بس حلوة الحركة حتى قنوات الاغاني ماسووها يمكن << اسمحو ليي على هذا الكلام بس الشات يحط ابيات شعر غنائية وماحد عارض والغزل فيه بدون رقيب !!

----------


## ســـــيناتور

*ههههههههههههه شكرا شكرا شكرا لكل من علق ووضع بصمته في صفحتي نعم أختلفت الأراء واتفقنا على أن هذه القناة قناة شيعية مواليه بأمتياز بارك الله فيكم جميعاً ولكم مني جزيل الشكر وفائق الأحترام والتقدير*
*دمتم سالمين بحب محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## نبراس،،،

هههههههه شكر شكرا شكرا اخي العزييز
نعم اتفق الجمييع على انهاا قناة شيعية
ولكن ايضا اتفق الجمييع على انهاا مخله ببعض
الضواابط الاسلامه والاخلاقيه وهل هذا الامر يضحكك كثيرا 
إن كان ذلك يفرحك فإن هذا الامر لا يفرح الغيوريين على مذهبهم
وعلى هذه القناة و الذين ابدووا رأيهم في هذه الصفحه بكل صرااحه 
كما انك لم تجب على اي انتقااد ومن المفترض
ان تضع هذا الموضووع للنقاش لتستفيد ولكي تنقل وجهة نظر الاخرين للقناة
إن كنت من العاملين فيهاا او من المتعااملين معهاا
ولكن يبدوا ان الانتقاادات البناائه تضحكك كثيرا 
لك مني كل الاحتراام والتقديير

----------


## فجر الليالي

*                  صح مدحك* 

*بصراحه انا متعجبه من هالكنتروول 24 ساعه اشوفه حتى صرت اتوقع انه ينام في القناة* 


*شاكرين له على جهوده الجباره 
*

*تحياتي* 
*فجوره*

----------


## حلم لطيف

مشكلة الرسائل التي تصل للقناة مالها داعي وتفشل موت
ادعو لي آخذ فلان ولد فلان
والا اللي يبارك لمرته اشترى جوالها
بصراحة مسخرة والمفروض الرقابة تكون بذمة مو خرطي
لو يشيلوه يفكونا منه

----------


## حلاالكون

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
:)   (* _  *)

----------


## شامة ع الوجه

والله هالشات إلي ما يمبى لا يطالع فيه 

والقناة باعدت  أطفالنا عن الغناء 

وعرفتهم وحببتهم  أهل البيت 

وأكيد كل شيء له إيجابيات وسلبيات 

والكلام الفاضي ما ليه داعي في الشات وغيره .

والله شكلك سيناتور( كنترول عباس )

----------


## ســـــيناتور

*هم مشكوووووووووووووووووووورين جميعاً كل من كتب وعلق سواء كان تعليقة إجابياً أم سلبياً* 
*والله يقويكم ويعطيكم الف عافيه*
*موفقين بحق محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## ســـــيناتور

*نعم أختي العزيزه إختلاف في الرأي لايفسد للود قضيه ...*
*ياريتج تثبتين على رأي واحد...!!!*
*في موضوعي هنا عندج بعض النقاط...!!*
*وفي موضوع الأخت أهااات البقيع لاتعجبج القناة البته...!!*
*شووووووووكراً لحضورج*

----------


## ســـــيناتور

> اخي العزييز
> بالنسبه للقناة فهي في قمة الرووعه 
> اما باق النقاط فانا اخالفك فييها 
> والاختلاف لا يفسد في الود قضييه 
> دمت بخيير



*نعم أختي العزيزه إختلاف في الرأي لايفسد للود قضيه ...*
*ياريتج تثبتين على رأي واحد...!!!*
*في موضوعي هنا عندج بعض النقاط...!!*
*وفي موضوع الأخت أهااات البقيع لاتعجبج القناة البته...!!*
*شووووووووكراً لحضورج*

----------


## ســـــيناتور

> قناة فورتين
> بالنسبه للقنوات الشيعيه
> ترتيبها الأخير
> 
> 
> واختلاف الرأي لايفسد للود قضيه



*ومن الذي طلب تصنيفها أختي...!!! صح النوووووووم يااااااااااعرب..!!!*
*واختلاف الرأي لايفسد للود قضيه*
*شووووووووكراً لحضورج*

----------


## ســـــيناتور

> *ســلااااااام..* 
> 
> *قناة فورتين لها جوانبها الأيجابية,,هذا لا يعني خلوها*
> *من الجوانب السلبية..* 
> *وانا من اشد المعارضين لشات..* 
> *لا اقلل من جهد العاملين فيها ابداً,,*
> *ولكن اتمنى الحرص اكثر على ما يُكتب في الشريط* 
> *الأزرق,,لأنه أخذ الجانب السلبي وبدأت الناس*
> *تستخدمه لترفيه وتقضيت الوقت والتحوار مع*
> ...



*أمممممممممم أختي شو رايج بالصوره العرض اللي أنتي حاطتها ....!!!!*
*مو الأفضل أن تنتقدين فعلج هذا......!!!!*
*والله الدنيا عجب...!!!!*
*شووووووكراً لحضورج*

----------


## ســـــيناتور

> شعارنا دوما 
> الأختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد في الود قضيه
> الله المعين 
> واني مع الجماعه في الي قالوه 
> وهذا رأيي كمان



*أختي شخبارج ...!! شلوووونج...!! ماادري تقعدون من النووم وتفطرون والا تقعدون من النوم وعلى طووووول المنتدى!!!*
*يلا مثل ماقال المثل - الحشر مع الناس عيد - وكل عام وأنتي بخييييييييييير*
*موفقة يااارب*

----------


## ســـــيناتور

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم سيناتور 
> 
> أشكرك لغيرتك على قناة تميزت وأعطت للشيعة الكثير في الآونة الأخيرة 
> 
> القناة لا زالت في بداياتها ولها من الايجابيات الكثير 
> 
> ولا نستطيع ان ننفي وجود سلبيات لها فالكمال لله وحده ....هنا لا نعيب شخصية الكونترول عباس او القائمين على 
> 
> القناة ولغيرتنا على هده القناة علينا ان نسلط الضوء على سلبياتها ليتم تفاديها ....فأن ننقد انفسنا خير من ان ينقدنا 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
أختي الكريمه أشكر لج حضورج وتميزج بالرد ...
هذا الكلام اللي ينتقد بموضوعية وشفافية بارك الله فيج
موفقة أختي

----------


## Calm

مرحبا 


الحديث عن الشريط الأزرق مفروغ منه ؛ لأنه حديث بلا فائدة ما دام الحال على ما هو عليه . 
أهداف القناة و إن كنا نعلم بأنها أسمى مما نتخيل و لكن شريط القناة و ردود الـ "كوكو" مرآة تعكس واقعاً مؤلماً و حديث سخرية متداول على ألسن المخالفين لجعفريتنا / أليس كذلك ؟ 

في ردك الأول "14"
تشكر الجميع بصيغة كبيرة تنبأ بإنهاء مدة الحوار لإتفاقهم جميعاً على رأي واحد و خصوصاً أن الرأي مخالف لرأيك ، و المتوقع من مواضيع النقاش الإختلاف قبل الإتفاق و هذا يعني الغرض من النقاش التركيز على نقاط الإختلاف و إصلاحها و ليس التركيز على نقاط الإتفاق لتعزيزها لأنه لو كان
الموضوع يتطلب اتفاقاً أو تصويتاً ما كان له من داعٍ في قسم النقاش !

أما في ردك "24"
أسلوبك في الضحك و تكرار الشكر ؛ استخفاف بردود الأعضاء و الإثبات إجماعك على الآراء المتفق عليها و تجاهلك للأراء المخالفة لرأيك و إنهائك للموضوع .

في ردك "33"
أن تتوقع التصنيف و المفاضلة أمر طبيعي جداً في النقاش لأنه رأي و أنت تكرر و أكثر ما تقول " الإختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية " فهل التصنيف هنا أفسد الود ؟!  أما جملتك المرفقة بالرد ما كان لها من مكان أو زمان مناسب :)

أما ردك "34 "
أنت هنا تطرح قضية و من المفترض أن تقابل الرأي برأي لا أن تقابله برأي على موضوع آخر ، كما أن العضوة لم تنتقد فعلاً لكَ أو نهجاً تنتهجه هي فقط ذكرت رأيها لذلك صورتها معتوقة من التعليق هنا !

في ردك "35 "
كان من المفترض يا صاحب النقاش و القضية و الود .. أن تقابل زائري موضوعك بروح مرنة أكثر ،  و إن اختلفوا معك بالرأي :)

 

أدام الله علينا و عليكم الثبات و على " كوكو عباس " .. 
أعلم بأن ردي ثقيييل جداً وَ حقاً لم أشأ التعليق على ما جرى و لكن رأي هذا أيضاً 

بالتوفيق

----------


## نبراس،،،

في الحقيقة لم أشىء ان اعقب في هذه الصفحة 
التي تفتقد لابسط اسالب النقاش 
ولكن تعديك على الاعضاء في ردودك الغير منطقيه
 وسخريتك على من خالفك الرأي يدل على انك انسان يفتقد لروح الحوار 
الذي يجب ان نتعامل به مع الجميع وبالخصووص مع من يخالفنا الرأي 
انت طرحت الموضوع كي تستقبل وتجمع التاييد من الجميع 
لانك تغمض عينيك عن السلبيات الموجوه 
ولا ترى سوى الايجابيات التي يراها جميع من شارك في هذاا لحوار ولا ينكرونها
ولم تكن مستعا لا نفسيا ولا فكريا ان تستقبل المخالف لرأيك 
وهذا ما يأكد انك طرحت الموضوع فقط وفقط للتسليه 
فأنت لا تملك  ولن تملك الاجابه التي تقنع بها الاخرين برأيك بعدم وجود المخالفات 
التي يرونها بأعينهم وهذا لا يعني ان القناة سيئه بل نقول ان بها بعض المخالفات التي يجب ان تلاحظ
اتمنى من الادارة ان تغلق الموضوع
 لانك لست اهلا للنقاش الجاد بتهجمك وسخريتك على الاخرين 
 كما اتمنى لي ولك الهداية،،، حاول ان تقرأء الاساليب الصحيحة للنقاش 
كي لا تقع في هذه الاخطاء مرة اخرى ،،، كن بخيير

----------

